# PA Temporary Registration Issue



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I recently picked up a new car and when trying to add the info to Uber online it won't accept my temporary registration. I have the tag they put in the window and the pink carbon copy they issue you. Any one else have this problem before? Just for the record my pink copy doesn't list expiration date on copy maybe if so that is holding up the problem. If I can't get it fixed I'll try to go to the greenlight hub in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Keep adding a gazillion vehicles to your profile.

May take like 20 tries


----------



## Dave121980 (Apr 9, 2019)

tryingforthat5star said:


> I recently picked up a new car and when trying to add the info to Uber online it won't accept my temporary registration. I have the tag they put in the window and the pink carbon copy they issue you. Any one else have this problem before? Just for the record my pink copy doesn't list expiration date on copy maybe if so that is holding up the problem. If I can't get it fixed I'll try to go to the greenlight hub in Pittsburgh.


I'm currently having this same problem. Did yours get resolved?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

When I added my Malibu I took a picture of the pink slip and got approved like a registration in minutes from app.....I'm sure the hub will have it done in minutes.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

tryingforthat5star said:


> I recently picked up a new car and when trying to add the info to Uber online it won't accept my temporary registration. I have the tag they put in the window and the pink carbon copy they issue you. Any one else have this problem before? Just for the record my pink copy doesn't list expiration date on copy maybe if so that is holding up the problem. If I can't get it fixed I'll try to go to the greenlight hub in Pittsburgh.


I've had the same issue here in Florida, an expiration date is necessary for Uber's insurance coverage. You'll need to wait until you get your official registration and then go to the Green Hub. You should be cleared immediately to drive.


----------

